# Shadow the Hedgehog (Sonic) vs Sasuke (Naruto)



## Owis (Oct 28, 2010)

A dumb emo furry from a series of meh kids' games.

VS

A dumb ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) from a not good kids' comic book.


A. Who'd win in a fight to the death

B. Who is the bigger ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

C. Who has the worse series. This'll be tough.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Oct 28, 2010)

*sighs*  Why?  What purpose did this serve?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 28, 2010)

INB4LOCK

Scenario 1 Shadow rapes

Scenario 2 and 3 belong to Sasuke


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 28, 2010)

i dont care anyhow


----------



## The last Dalek (Oct 28, 2010)

Owis said:


> A dumb emo furry from a series of meh kids' games.



The adventure games and Uleashed weer meh?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 28, 2010)

Owis said:


> A. Who'd win in a fight to the death. Shadow rapes easily
> 
> B. Who is the bigger ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Sasuke. Shadow was actually the most wel developed sonic characters (in adventure 2)
> 
> C. Who has the worse series. This'll be tough. no it won't.



Answers in green


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 28, 2010)

> INB4LOCK
> 
> Scenario 1 Shadow rapes
> 
> Scenario 2 and 3 belong to Sasuke



this thread/


----------



## zenieth (Oct 28, 2010)

When did sonic the series stop being terrible?


----------



## Ultra (Oct 28, 2010)

Wait, so does Sasuke technically win this 

Either way this was a terrible idea.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 28, 2010)

Inb4lock. +1


----------



## Foxve (Oct 28, 2010)

Inb4 lock......


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 28, 2010)

+1 inb4 lock


----------



## Coco292 (Oct 29, 2010)

The last Dalek said:


> The adventure games and Uleashed weer meh?



Shadow was only in one adventure game but even so unleashed was bad due to the fact the ware hog took up most of the game so yes unleashed was very much meh


----------



## Orochibuto (Oct 29, 2010)

I actually liked the Sonic for 360 the most, I dont know why so many people hated it.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 29, 2010)

Orochibuto said:


> I actually liked the Sonic for 360 the most, I dont know why so many people hated it.



the glitches


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 29, 2010)

And Sonic's story line is meh
Shadows was very much decent
Silver's was alright
but the game itself was fundamentally broken
I have no idea however why so many people hate Shadow. Believe it or not, he's not to blame with whats wrong with the series


----------



## Orochibuto (Oct 29, 2010)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> And Sonic's story line is meh
> Shadows was very much decent
> Silver's was alright
> but the game itself was fundamentally broken
> I have no idea however why so many people hate Shadow. Believe it or not, he's not to blame with whats wrong with the series



Yes pretty much Shadow was the best character in SA2. I still remember the dude of the other forum that compared Shadow to Sasuke


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 29, 2010)

i've heard him compared with Vegeta
with Sasuke is retarded. i mean, he actually moved on from his problems and no longer dwells on them!


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 29, 2010)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> i've heard him compared with Vegeta
> with Sasuke is retarded. i mean, he actually moved on from his problems and no longer dwells on them!



no he just moved on another problem that had nothing to do with him


----------



## Majinvergil (Oct 29, 2010)

Inb4 lock.....


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 29, 2010)

cnorwood said:


> no he just moved on another problem that had nothing to do with him


considering h works for gun, thats his livelyhood.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 29, 2010)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> considering h works for gun, thats his livelyhood.



i thought you were talking about sasuke


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 29, 2010)

no no
Shadow
shadow is actually decently developed, despite the idiotic plot thats running now


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Oct 29, 2010)

shadow rapes in scene 1
in scene 2 and 3 sasuke could pwn everyone but twilight cast


----------



## RandomLurker (Oct 29, 2010)

lolspitethread
Obligatory +1 post
Inb4 SYMMETRICAL LOCKING


----------



## The last Dalek (Oct 29, 2010)

Coco292 said:


> Shadow was only in one adventure game but even so unleashed was bad due to the fact the ware hog took up most of the game so yes unleashed was very much meh



Ware Hog levels were boring as fuck but the day level's were some of best Sonic level's ever.

Besides no matter how bad the games are they will allways have great music.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 29, 2010)

The last Dalek said:


> Ware Hog levels were boring as fuck but the day level's were some of best Sonic level's ever.
> 
> Besides no matter how bad the games are they will allways have great music.


 this pretty much
I especially like Crush 40


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 29, 2010)

Owis said:


> B. Who is the bigger ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



flip a coin


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 29, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> flip a coin


Care to explain why you think Shadow is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)? and no "lol hes emo" or "i don't have to explain it" bandwagon crap
if you don't like him thats fine however.


----------



## Darth inVaders (Oct 29, 2010)

Owis said:


> A dumb emo furry from a series of meh kids' games.
> 
> VS
> 
> A dumb ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) from a not good kids' comic book.


The original Sonic trilogy were some of the best games ever made hands down, the Adventures were heralded to be quite awesome (though their non-Dreamcast re-releases suck), Unleashed's day stages were reviewed positively, and Colors has even the most PO'd professional critics salavating.


Owis said:


> A. Who'd win in a fight to the death


Shadow would easily speed blitz with supersonic speed, introduce Chaos Emeralds for overkill


Owis said:


> B. Who is the bigger ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


hmm, one fantasizes about a dead little girl, the other about his own brother... well, at least the dead little girl is still the opposite gender thus not fitting for the homophobic term "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" lol


Owis said:


> C. Who has the worse series. This'll be tough.


No it won't, the quality of the best Sonic games (which I mentioned earlier) still act as saving grace against the more recent crap (which looks like it's ending)


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 29, 2010)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> Care to explain why you think Shadow is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)? and no "lol hes emo" or "i don't have to explain it" bandwagon crap
> if you don't like him thats fine however.



He acts like some shitty ass gansta rapper wanna be in one of his games. 

He is a pretentious darker and edgier wannabe of Sonic. 

Seriously, sometimes, the bandwagons are headed to the correct destination.


----------



## Psysalis (Oct 29, 2010)

Shadow was pretty fucking badass in SA2 .

They made him look like a punk in games after that giving him guns/cars and shit.


----------



## Darth inVaders (Oct 29, 2010)

Aokiji said:


> He acts like some shitty ass gansta rapper wanna be in one of his games.


No, not a gangsta rapper wanna-be, more like an angsty Steven Seagal wanna-be with more emotion (in a bad way) and stupidity ("piercing... the stars... durrrr") and less kung fu-ie


Aokiji said:


> Seriously, sometimes, the bandwagons are headed to the correct destination.


Sonic 4 & Sonic Colors seem to be turning it around


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 29, 2010)

Aokiji said:


> He acts like some shitty ass gansta rapper wanna be in one of his games.
> 
> He is a pretentious darker and edgier wannabe of Sonic.
> 
> Seriously, sometimes, the bandwagons are headed to the correct destination.


He's  the most well developed and complex Sonic character.
His game may have been a failed attempt at darker and edgier but as a character he is distinct from Sonic. And being 'darker and edgier' does not make something bad


----------



## Owis (Oct 29, 2010)

How is being the most developed and complex character in a series of kids' furry games a big deal.


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 29, 2010)

Agree with Noob

+1  

and why...just why  This is such a thread that Shadow would just leave for Sasuke to have. It isn't even worth the time; or he'd Chaos Control and kill himself from being in the presence of such an homosexual brother phobia crybaby.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 29, 2010)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> He's  the most well developed and complex Sonic character.
> His game may have been a failed attempt at darker and edgier but as a character he is distinct from Sonic. And being 'darker and edgier' does not make something bad



Considering who he is, that's actually hurting the case for all of sonic characters.


PERSONA FUCKING 2


----------



## Es (Oct 29, 2010)

^Hado just doesn't know what the fuck he's talking about, as usual 


Azrael Finalstar said:


> He's  the most well developed and complex Sonic character.
> His game may have been a failed attempt at darker and edgier but as a character he is distinct from Sonic. And being 'darker and edgier' does not make something bad


ldestfuckingryoma


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 29, 2010)

Es said:


> ^Hado just doesn't know what the fuck he's talking about, as usual
> 
> ldestfuckingryoma



your best argument is "your an idiot, no its not"


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 29, 2010)

Es said:


> To be honest, I don't care about shadow or the games, the only sonic related things I've looked at recently are the comics, and yet I still find it fucking hilarious that you think shadow of all the characters in the francise is the most developed .



well devoloped doesn't mean best.
it just means he has the most details.
we know his stories and his motivations and his character arc was effectively ended


----------



## Es (Oct 29, 2010)

Can somebody just lock this thread


----------



## zenieth (Oct 29, 2010)

Persona 2
Persona 2
always good 
Persona 2


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Oct 30, 2010)

Orochibuto said:


> I actually liked the Sonic for 360 the most, I dont know why so many people hated it.



It was horribly designed, Sonic kissed a human, it reconned itself, Silver, Sonic kissed a human, Shadow was the only good thing, it had an idiot plot that could have resolved rather quickly and have I mentioned Sonic kissed a FRAGGIN HUMAN?


----------



## zenieth (Oct 30, 2010)

veget0010 said:


> It was horribly designed, Sonic kissed a human, it reconned itself, Silver, Sonic kissed a human, Shadow was the only good thing, it had an idiot plot that could have resolved rather quickly and have I mentioned *Sonic kissed a FRAGGIN HUMAN*?




Terrible looks like it's still going damn strong in sonic.


----------



## Emerald Chaos (Oct 31, 2010)

No, terrible was going damn strong in Sonic 4 years ago.

It IS recovering, believe it or not.

Anyways, Shadow beats Sasuke, Shadow's a better character than Sasuke (I still don't like him though) and the Sonic series is a magnitude better than Naruto.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 31, 2010)

Like I said sonic's been horrid ever since the end of the adventure series around 2000. That's 6 more years than 4.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 31, 2010)

Really though, Sonic series is more meh with the occasional terrible.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Oct 31, 2010)

It's only the home console games that suck though. The handheld ones are pretty good. even Screwattack named Sonic Advance 3 number 4 on their best Sonic games.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 31, 2010)

Sonic 3 and knuckles is my favorite tied with Sonic Adventure


----------



## HUNTER EMS (Nov 11, 2010)

The last Dalek said:


> The adventure games and Uleashed weer meh?



Yep, they are overrated as hell.


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 12, 2010)

thread isn't locked yet?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Nov 12, 2010)

HUNTER EMS said:


> Yep, they are overrated as hell.



you necrod the thread to bash Sonic adventure?


----------

